# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7.5] webconfig custom page error

## mGraph

Bonjour,

je cherches  implmenter en querystring de ma page erreur, la page initialement demand. mais malheureusement je trouve pas comment faire.
Merci de votre aide



```

```

----------

